# The Coronet Cantina



## YayGollum (Aug 30, 2007)

Merely a short walk from Treasure Ship Row stands the Coronet Cantina. It is an older as well as not so regularly maintained building, but easily the best looking and largest cantina around. The holo-sign flickers. The doors are large enough to accommodate all but the largest body types. Blaster marks and graffiti on the building as well as the chassis of the large as well as hulking and generic guard droid. It wouldn't even acknowledge anyone's presence unless its sensors detect anything with power enough to significantly damage the place. If detected, the stuff would be politely asked for or swiftly confiscated and placed in a locked box with a key given. Lightsabers and vibroblades and things like that probably wouldn't have scary enough power sources to be detected. 

Inside, there'd be plenty of booths and tables with little holographic menues, serving droids, card-dealing droids hanging above tables, a couple of bartending droids, another guard droid, some droid monitoring and preparing food, mostly of the bland yet sustaining and well-known dishes for a decent amount of well-travelled races of the universe. Continuously looping as well as loud enough to cover low conversations and moderately popular Corellian music. Nothing actually alive, aside from a few dishes normally desired that way. The place is owned by a large as well as heavy-handed human Corellian who owns most of the businesses in the area. A couple of technicians (sometimes, even they're droids) come by every week, merely to check that the place is still running. It's a steady source of income for the guy, a relatively safe place for several resident urchins, and a reliable source of relaxation and refreshment for merchants on break or those who are taking a break from Treasure Ship Row and just such merchants. 

After looking the guard droid outside up and down a couple of times to gauge its reliability, a Glottalphib shrugged and handed his swamp stunner over. He hardly ever used the thing anyways and felt confident that he'd be able to handle anybody without it. Letting the door close behind him, he scanned the room idly, ending up with one of his eyes pointed at the bar and the other eyeing the gnats surrounding one of the urchins. He headed for a human boy of about six first and checked around in his pocket for some low credit to toss at him. As he tossed it at the eager kid, he flicked his tongue out a few times at the gnats, then slid his way into a seat at the bar. The kid (as well as several others) wondered why selling bugs hadn't occurred to them before, but when the big dragony-looking dude let loose a small burst of flame in his mouth to roast the bugs, they figured that they'd rather not annoy him too much. To a bartending droid ---> "Yech! You got anything better than what they got? Big juicy gnats? Yeah, and a lum!"


----------



## Majimaune (Sep 6, 2007)

Ragath brought his ship down to land in the landing bay off to the side of the Coronet Cantina. Before shutting down he did a systems check so as to save time when taking off by only having to do a quick one then. He opened the hatch and had to duck to walk out.

Before leaving the docking bay he checked that he had his blaster rifle in his belt and the small blaster pistol in his boot. Finding that he had both he went around to the front of the cantina and entered. The guard droid went off and stopped him, after noticing a modified blaster rifle in the hands of a barabel. Ragath let the droid take in and was given a key for the box it was placed in.

Ragath went and sat at one of the small, unoccupied booths in a corner of the room. A serving droid came up to him and he ordered some Correllian brandy of which he quite enjoyed the taste of. _This place is hardly better then the Mos Eisley Cantina._


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 6, 2007)

Upon hearing the door open, Trahald swivelled on his stool to check the newcomer out. To himself, in his brain ---> "Oh. A Barabel! Ugh. Nothing but brute strength and brutish customs!" He nodded curtly, though, and turned back to his lum.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 23, 2007)

When the serving droid plopped a large bowl in front of him, the Glottalphib sniffed at it, then pushed it back. "I said I wanted gnats, not nut beetles! Where's a real person in this place? Who's your owner, droid? Can't get a simple order like gnats straight, you need a tune-up!" The droid stood impassively, uttered a, "Apologies, customer," then marched back to the kitchen to inform the cook to find the next small insect on their small list of such things. 

The Glottalphib made a show of exasperated expressions and gestures at the droid's incompetence, mostly towards a few urchins attempting to gather their courage. He took the bowl of beetles, though, and munched on them idly, flicking shells all over the place. After grabbing his lum, he swung his head around lazily to be sure that nobody else was around, then ended up sauntering over to Ragath's table. With a mocking grin ---> "All done shopping, Barabel?"


----------



## Majimaune (Sep 23, 2007)

Ragath saw a gottalphib coming over to his table. _What does he want?_

"All done shopping, Barabel?"

_Hmm I could turn this to profit. I need some. _"Why? You got anything for me?"


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 23, 2007)

The Glottalphib, who hadn't expected the Barabel to be interested in shopping in the first place, merely laughed and took an uninvited seat. "Ha! Me? Nah! Already delivered my cargo, now I'm here waiting for the next job. But, ah..." With one eye disconcertingly darting towards the card-dealing droid above the table, and the other eye giving a wink, "Care for a game of sabacc?"


----------



## Majimaune (Sep 23, 2007)

"Not much for it myself but I'll take a stab. Its the bluffing I find hard." _And I already have won...bluffing is easy. Just wait and I'll come out the richer._


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 23, 2007)

Having never played against a Barabel with a decent bluff before, the Glottalphib grinned and waved the card-dealing droid to figurative life. "Great! I'm Trahald, by the way. Ship for hire. What're you in for? Want some nut beetles? Not that good, though." He placed the bowl of beetles in the middle of the table and took the cards he was dealt.


----------



## Majimaune (Sep 23, 2007)

"Trahald? I'm Zhra." Ragath didn't feel like giving away his true identity to a stranger. "I think I'll pass on those nut beetles. I'm here for business of a sort. You?"


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 23, 2007)

Trahald leaned back in the booth, frowned at his cards, then raised an eyebrow (although I'm not sure if Glottalphibs have them) at Ragath. "Business of a sort? Well, aren't we all? Except for those humans." He pointed at the urchins, grabbed another bite of nut beetles, then let loose another burst of flame in his mouth to roast them. "But yeah, like I said, I'm a ship for hire. Would your business find my business useful? My freighter's decent-sized, and my navi-comp knows all kinds of routes." <--- Probably said with another wink of one eye, while the other eye looked the guy up as well as down, attempting to figure if this Barabel looked the type to be needing a ship for hire.


----------



## Majimaune (Sep 24, 2007)

"I could do with a partner more then another ship. You interested?" Ragath studied the face of Trahald, trying to see if the gottalphib was going to try to cross him.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 25, 2007)

Trahald placed a modest bet on his hand and took a loud slurp of his lum, then, "Hey, but wouldn't a partner with a ship of his own be lots more useful? Of course, I don't even know what kind of business you've got. I have to tell you, Zhra, I can't handle another standard freight hauling in this system, though. Too many cocky humans, for my taste. Anything else, I've probably been there and done it!"


----------



## Majimaune (Sep 25, 2007)

Ragath beckoned for Trahald to come closer because he didn't want to be overheard.

"Have you ever tried out your hand at bounty hunting..."


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 25, 2007)

Trahald scrunched his face up with distaste, about as well as he could. "Ah, heh, ah, no. Not me. I'm more of a runner than a tracker. Ugh. All of that research and patience, just to catch some sentient who annoyed some other sentient who apparently has too many credits and has to hire one of you to help him out. No thanks! I'll take a job, move the stuff, see the sights, and get paid. Much simpler that way. But then, I've helped a bounty hunter or two, in the past. They can afford to pay well for information. Need another contact, I can help you out, but I won't be chasing after anybody for you."


----------



## Majimaune (Sep 26, 2007)

"Who needs patience? The skill of it is to rush in there before anyone else, not wait around. I would pay well for information...if you have any about a job. I might be able to give you a job as well." Ragath looked at his cards again and raised the bet.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 27, 2007)

Merely to test the guy, Trahald waved a dismissive hand. "Oh, all of the best bounty hunters have patience. How often does the one paying know where the bounty is? Isn't it usually very well hidden or very well protected? If it was so easy, a bounty hunter wouldn't be needed. And then you've got to grab the bounty, which usually means a big fight and an annoying ride back. And, yeah, there's the other bounty hunters that might be after the same thing. Ugh! There are easier ways to make a living. I'm sure it's right up a Barabel's alley, though. I've seen more than a few of you guys around." With a grin, he placed a couple of cards in the interference field and matched the bet. "I hear lots of things, sure. Could be useful to you. We'll find out. Now, what about a job?"


----------



## Majimaune (Sep 28, 2007)

"Well there is a certain trick called planning, not patience that I use. Yes well about that job...Freight hauler yes? Well the job has something to do for me and I need a partner for it, you still interested?"


----------

